# concept2 rower



## theborofc (17 Aug 2010)

just bought one and really in to it. initially hired it for a month before deciding to purchase it outright. Great for the upper body to compliment the lower part worked by the bike.

Would recommend.


----------



## Chrisz (17 Aug 2010)

Lovely bits of kit. They are the only piece of cardio equipment I'd use in a gym and the only piece (other than a turbo) that I'd ever consider buying for home use.

How much?


----------



## Norm (17 Aug 2010)

We've gone for a Tunturi, had it about 3 years now and I was using it earlier this evening. I've always loved rowing and I dream of getting a boat. Until then, I do 200 laps of the spare bedroom when I don't get out on the bike.


----------



## mangaman (17 Aug 2010)

Chrisz said:


> Lovely bits of kit. They are the only piece of cardio equipment I'd use in a gym and the only piece (other than a turbo) that I'd ever consider buying for home use.
> 
> How much?



I agree- a superb machine.

Also - how much? 

Are they very expensive? - I think if I had one and a bike and some weights (which I've got at home) I could give up my gym membership, so it might be a saving in the long run.


----------



## deckertim (18 Aug 2010)

mangaman said:


> I agree- a superb machine.
> 
> Also - how much?
> 
> Are they very expensive? - I think if I had one and a bike and some weights (which I've got at home) I could give up my gym membership, so it might be a saving in the long run.



I got into Concept 2 rowing a year ago, to get fit and lose weight. It has really worked for me. I've just completed 1 million metres within the year and have lost over 3 stone. Yes, they are expensive (over £1,000) but like a Mercedes, they keep their value well. Just look on eBay.
Once you get used to using one you will actually find that a lot of the exercise is actually in the legs, rather than the upper body. Not sure what the ratio is, but could be as high as 80:20. I don't know for sure, but when I have done a 45 minute session I can really feel it in my legs.
I did Lejog in June and I cannot stand using cycling machines in the gym, so most of my training was on the Concept2, with a long ride on Sundays. It certainly worked for me. I also found it fantastic for skiing. To be honest, looking back I was rubbish. My thighs were killing me after about 3 turns, but when I went this Feb, I found I could ski a whole red run without stopping.
There is also great online community and you can also log all the rows on line and work towards various challenges, this has really helped me stay motivated, cos it is certainly more boring than going for a nice cycle ride.


----------



## mangaman (18 Aug 2010)

deckertim said:


> I got into Concept 2 rowing a year ago, to get fit and lose weight. It has really worked for me. I've just completed 1 million metres within the year and have lost over 3 stone. Yes, they are expensive (over £1,000) but like a Mercedes, they keep their value well. Just look on eBay.
> Once you get used to using one you will actually find that a lot of the exercise is actually in the legs, rather than the upper body. Not sure what the ratio is, but could be as high as 80:20. I don't know for sure, but when I have done a 45 minute session I can really feel it in my legs.
> I did Lejog in June and I cannot stand using cycling machines in the gym, so most of my training was on the Concept2, with a long ride on Sundays. It certainly worked for me. I also found it fantastic for skiing. To be honest, looking back I was rubbish. My thighs were killing me after about 3 turns, but when I went this Feb, I found I could ski a whole red run without stopping.
> There is also great online community and you can also log all the rows on line and work towards various challenges, this has really helped me stay motivated, cos it is certainly more boring than going for a nice cycle ride.




Mmm.. over£1000!

I agree with everthing you say. They are the ultimate all-round exercise machine.

I also enjoy the fact that, to really benefit, you have to know how to use them. There is an awful lot of technique in isolating the big muscle groups you want to exercise. That makes it more fun for me than endless running on a treadmill, for example.

If you lose focus on a Cocept2, you start to lose the benefits so it keeps your brain sharp as well as your body.

Mmm.. over £1000! I've just worked out that's 2.8 years of gym membership for me - so I might stick to the gym!


----------



## Eoin Rua (18 Aug 2010)

Actually let out a little chuckle when I saw this thread. Not sure if there's anyone else on here that rows but these machines are the bane of my existence! Throughout winter I'll use one of these every day, sometimes twice a day and they are killer machines, but give you one hell of a workout. Many of the workouts that we do will have us at the point of collapsing off the machine. After both 2k and 5k tests last year I literally couldn't function for about 15-20 mins, just sat beside a bin spewing  



deckertim said:


> Once you get used to using one you will actually find that a lot of the exercise is actually in the legs, rather than the upper body. Not sure what the ratio is, but could be as high as 80:20.



Yeah, it's definitely more legs than arms, and 80:20 seems about right, considering you've got the right TECHNIQUE - some of the folk we see trying to use the ergs and you just think they're potentially doing themselves damage, thrashing around - it's all about maintaining a smooth, continuous stroke.




deckertim said:


> There is also great online community and you can also log all the rows on line and work towards various challenges, this has really helped me stay motivated, cos it is certainly more boring than going for a nice cycle ride.



The logbook feature is really good - I keep a record of every single erg that I do, and I can rank that against other folk - currently in the top 10 of lightweight 19-29 in 2k, 5k and 30 mins


----------



## mangaman (18 Aug 2010)

Eoin Rua said:


> Actually let out a little chuckle when I saw this thread. Not sure if there's anyone else on here that rows but these machines are the bane of my existence! Throughout winter I'll use one of these every day, sometimes twice a day and they are killer machines, but give you one hell of a workout. Many of the workouts that we do will have us at the point of collapsing off the machine. After both 2k and 5k tests last year I literally couldn't function for about 15-20 mins, just sat beside a bin spewing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree - they're the torture/saviour of my fitness.

They really kick your ass - but I love their user-friendliness and simplicity.

I had a lot of training in using them but I cringe in the gym when I see most people using them. I'm sure they're getting no benefit at all


----------



## dhague (24 Aug 2010)

mangaman said:


> Mmm.. over £1000! I've just worked out that's 2.8 years of gym membership for me - so I might stick to the gym!



Not quite true - 2.8 years of Gym membership is a completely sunk cost, but a used Concept 2 can be sold for about 70% of its new value. If you buy a used Concept 2 from ebay, then it will only cost you about £100/year in depreciation.

I bought one a few years ago, along with a basic set of weights, and kitted out the box-room as a little exercise room. It's saved me a fortune in gym fees - and more importantly it's saved me a fortune in time because of not having to travel to the gym & back. I haven't missed the gym one bit.

I have to admit, I've not used the Concept 2 much since I started cycling though. I don't even have a turbo trainer - I spent last winter out on the bike most days, and it was some of the most enjoyable riding I've done.

I'm about to get a PowerTap, so I'll probably get a turbo soon as well - more for the purpose of highly-specific training sessions at certain wattages, and for power-based teesting under repeatable conditions. That will give me a really nice home gym setup. 

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## jimboalee (25 Aug 2010)

I use one of these at the gym.

Before we lost the caravan which was swept down the River Avon when the floods happened, I had a Canadian canoe. It was a different action. Four paddles to the left and four paddles to the right from a bent leg seated position.

It is a twisting action rather than a back/forth rocking motion. I get strange looks at the gym when I plant my feet on the floor and start using the Concept2 in a Canadian canoe method.

Good for the obliques.


----------



## lpjr (30 Aug 2010)

Hello, I use a rower quite a lot. Great bit of kit for maintaining fitness. I owned a waterrower for 2 years and only sold it as part of a deal with the Mrs to buy a motor bike. I wish I never sold it. I use the concept 2 in the gym now which is good. But if I was buying again I would get another waterrower, a smoother action, quieter and nicer to look at. I think a bit cheaper as well with the natural wood model starting at 775 pounds.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (30 Aug 2010)

Well this is all very well folks but how do you keep motivated? I find rowing machines a tad boring and seem the most under-used item of equipment in the gym. (ducks for cover  )


----------



## Norm (30 Aug 2010)

I use mine fairly regularly, so I try to push myself to achieve certain goals within each 20 minute session. So, I try to maintain a certain stroke rate and "distance" every time the display updates (approx 10 seconds), every 2 minutes I'll have a fixed target, and I'll vary my stroke technique so I spend 2 minutes using just my arms, then 2 using just my legs etc.

I find the calorie counter, however inaccurate it might be, a pretty useful incentive as well.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (30 Aug 2010)

Thanks Norm, something else try try in the gym this week.  

Bill


----------



## PK99 (30 Aug 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I use one of these at the gym.
> 
> Before we lost the caravan which was swept down the River Avon when the floods happened, I had a Canadian canoe. It was a different action. Four paddles to the left and four paddles to the right from a bent leg seated position.
> 
> ...



That might be good for you but is very bad for the machine! Twisting the chain is bad news

you want one of these: 
http://www.paddlemachine.com/


----------



## PpPete (30 Aug 2010)

lpjr said:


> Hello, I use a rower quite a lot. Great bit of kit for maintaining fitness. I owned a waterrower for 2 years and only sold it as part of a deal with the Mrs to buy a motor bike. I wish I never sold it. I use the concept 2 in the gym now which is good. But if I was buying again I would get another waterrower, a smoother action, quieter and nicer to look at. I think a bit cheaper as well with the natural wood model starting at 775 pounds.



I use a concept 2 at the gym 
Tried a waterrower once in hotel gym when I was travelling on business. Horrible thing, couldnt get a decent action on it at all.


----------



## Norm (30 Aug 2010)

porkypete said:


> Tried a waterrower once in hotel gym when I was travelling on business. Horrible thing, couldnt get a decent action on it at all.


Trying to say this without sounding snobbish, but that's often said of people who only use machines. The water-rowers action and feel (and sound, of course) is much closer to that of a boat.


----------



## 515mm (30 Aug 2010)

I've often wondered how close the Concept2 was to a real scull. A great way to get a workout mind - SOOOOOOOO much less boring than the treadmill - how can anyone say it's dull? Trying to keep the perfect stroke whilst maintaining speed, heart rate and keeping the breathing under control. Far too much to concentrate on to be bored!


----------



## mangaman (30 Aug 2010)

dhague said:


> Not quite true - 2.8 years of Gym membership is a completely sunk cost, but a used Concept 2 can be sold for about 70% of its new value. If you buy a used Concept 2 from ebay, then it will only cost you about £100/year in depreciation.
> 
> I bought one a few years ago, along with a basic set of weights, and kitted out the box-room as a little exercise room. It's saved me a fortune in gym fees - and more importantly it's saved me a fortune in time because of not having to travel to the gym & back. I haven't missed the gym one bit.
> 
> ...




Good point!

Unfortunately I haven't got a spare room to put one in


----------



## lpjr (30 Aug 2010)

Norm said:


> I use mine fairly regularly, so I try to push myself to achieve certain goals within each 20 minute session. So, I try to maintain a certain stroke rate and "distance" every time the display updates (approx 10 seconds), every 2 minutes I'll have a fixed target, and I'll vary my stroke technique so I spend 2 minutes using just my arms, then 2 using just my legs etc.
> 
> I find the calorie counter, however inaccurate it might be, a pretty useful incentive as well.



Good to set targets on a rower as it can become boring. I imput a distance of 10000 meters and put the computer on the setting that measures decreasing distance, pace per 500m and overall time. I then row at 3 different paces. A recovery pace that should not drop below 2min 20sec for the first 5000m and not below 2min 30 sec for the second 5000. I do try to keep the recovery pace at 2min 10secs for as long as possible. So for each 1000 meters you follow this routine, 1000 to 700 recovery. 700 meter to 500 meters increase the pace to between 1min 50secs and 2mins, 500 meters to 200 meters recovery 200 meter to zero increase pace to between 1min 40secs and 1min 50secs, then you are back to recovery. 10000 meters = 10 sets of the above. Total time between 40mins and 45mins. At the end of it you do tend to fall of the rower. Note I started at 6000 meters and increased to this distance. As an exercise to help increase base fitness it is great.


----------



## Fiona N (31 Aug 2010)

TheBoyBilly said:


> Well this is all very well folks but how do you keep motivated? I find rowing machines a tad boring and seem the most under-used item of equipment in the gym. (ducks for cover  )



Absolutely no problem for competitive folks and well-run gyms: they have a C-II league or ladder. My gym in Switzerland used to run several different ladders where you place yourself according to your fastest time (checked, obviously, by a member of staff) over 2000m (vets, ladies and juniors) or 3000m (men in 3 age cats). It was great fun especially if two or more people actually had a real time race - which usually produced best times all round.

I used to go to the gym 3 times a week so, on two of those occasions, I'd just do training runs, then let it be known I when I was going to be around to try get a new PB so that someone else could race me - it didn't have to be someone in the same ladder and I often ended up racing a male vet who was a pretty fit guy and so we could always have a really good race over 2000m. Who was it said (?Eoin Rua) about throwing up at the end - never quite got to that state but there were several occasions when neither of us could stand up off the seat for quite a while.


----------



## PK99 (31 Aug 2010)

Fiona N said:


> never quite got to that state but there were several occasions when neither of us could stand up off the seat for quite a while.




Saw a documentary on steve redgrage years ago, in full olympic training. He literally fell off utterly exhausted at the end of his ergo piece.


----------



## PK99 (31 Aug 2010)

Norm said:


> Trying to say this without sounding snobbish, but that's often said of people who only use machines. The water-rowers action and feel (and sound, of course) is much closer to that of a boat.





I agree. I used to row and have a water rower, as you say "feel" is much closer to a boat. But i prefer the concept 2 at the gym as a fitness tool!


PS anyone interested in buying a water rower. I'm in SW london


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Aug 2010)

PK99 said:


> I agree. I used to row and have a water rower, as you say "feel" is much closer to a boat. But i prefer the concept 2 at the gym as a fitness tool!
> 
> 
> PS anyone interested in buying a water rower. I'm in SW london




which model, which wood, how old, and how much?


----------



## Eoin Rua (31 Aug 2010)

Did a rowing triathlon on Saturday there - 2k erg, 20k on the bike and a 5k run. Took the erg pretty easy, like 35 secs off flat out but even still legs were a bit jelly-ish getting onto the bike.

Was just a small informal event organised by a few rowers, 15 people took part, but they're looking to increase it in size from now on. Finished 5th overall, my run really let me down, still good fun though!


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2010)

in my younger days_ (bloody old now) _I got the T-shirt also did a half marathon challenge 2090m did it in 1:45:05


----------



## PK99 (31 Aug 2010)

GregCollins said:


> which model, which wood, how old, and how much?





pretty much identical to this one i just checked on e-bay


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Water-Rower-S...?pt=UK_SportLeisure_ExerciseFitness_Rowers_JN




series II

mebbee 10/12 years old? I'm guessing, 

one digit on display is partially u/s




not really thought about price - comment about selling was off the cuff


----------



## Eoin Rua (31 Aug 2010)

numbnuts said:


> I got the T-shirt



Nice!


----------

